# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Dungeon Maps

## mrrkyl

This is one of my recently created dungeon maps. Feel free to stock and modify it for personal, non-commercial use. My apologies for the poor resolution. 

Designer's Map Notes

- Upper elevations are shaded light gray.
- Some statues are actually stone/clay/iron/flesh guardians/golems.
- Adventurers arrive in area 1 via _teleport_ (trap), tunnel + trap door in ceiling, or as GM desires.
- Area 3 (& a-c in the cavernous area) is filled with icy water from a source I neglected to illustrate. Feel free to make something up.
- Area 12 alcoves: contains ceramic and crystal urns and vases.
- The right side of the dungeon complex can only be accessed through 1 or 2 of 3 secret doors, or the stairs on the other side of the chasm in area 13.
- The stairs in area 13 allow for dungeon expansion to an upper and lower level. 
- Area 15: summoning chamber of a high priest. That's his/her consecrated altar in area 14. The sculptures depict avatars of the priest's deity.
- 17, 37 & 45 are crypts.
- The false door at 22a (or 24a, depending on how the labeling is interpreted  :Wink: ) _teleports_ victims to an airtight, sealed cell (33). The possibility of suffocation might be a concern.
- Area 28 has a low ceiling (8'), contains a pressure plate (placed at GM's discretion) that causes a pair of portculli (thin black lines - again, apologies for the poor quality) to seal off the exits, and the chamber to fill with water (or acid, if the GM is feeling particularly unforgiving). The water will not reach beyond the top of either staircase but will be sufficient to drown the room's occupants.
- Area 30: contains a statue at the center of a dais or fountain.
- The passage between area 32 & 35 suffered a cave-in. That dark glob is rubble.
- Area 39 contains one-way doors that open inward and forcefully slam shut; to change the direction they open, see below. Additionally, the pillars are randomly trapped.
- The "hot side" of the fire wall in area 39 faces outward and it guards a magical device at the center of the room that switches the direction the doors open (inward/outward).
- The wall near the middle of area 44 contains 2 spy holes/arrow slits.
- Area 49: contains a large, un/holy water fountain that should match the un/holy sanctuary in area 50.

----------


## NeonKnight

Always cool to see a nice well done CC map.

----------


## Steel General

Nice combo of old-style cyan with a newer CC 'flair'

----------


## mrrkyl

Thanks for the comments! I just "finished" level 2; I don't have ideas for another level so this project is done for now. Both maps were exercises in layout and design so they will probably remain unpolished. I won't bore anyone with feature commentary as before  :Wink: . Thanks for looking.

----------


## wormspeaker

Nice Dungeons. I love old school crawls.

----------


## Morkhdull

> Nice Dungeons. I love old school crawls.


Those days of old, when we were young...  I prefer the second map.  Clear and nice.  Repped.

I used it as an example  :Very Happy:

----------


## mrrkyl

Rather than start a new thread, I will add maps to this one. Here are two versions of the same map, with and without labels.

----------


## mrrkyl

This is a larger dungeon complex (with and without labels) that has varying depths. The three rivers slope downward toward the lakes but I left those details and the height of each waterfall to the discretion of the GM. The dotted turquoise lines (1a) in the central caverns indicate low ceilings. 

Unless otherwise noted, each square on my dungeon maps is 10'x10'.

----------


## Redrobes

Real nice maps there. I feel in a repping mood...

----------


## thebax2k

Bonk!  I dub thee repped.  I'd shudder to think what a two to four page sized megadungeon of yours would look like....

----------


## mrrkyl

Thanks for the comments and rep. Since you liked those I'll post another one that was done exclusively with CC2. Usually I use PSP to touch up my maps and make modifications, but not with this one. The entrance is down a pole through the hole in the ceiling of area 1. The spiral stairs (7) leads down to area 8. 11c is a large sarcophagus; everything else should be easy to figure out. This map and Dungeon 7 conform to the "One Page Dungeon" format (300'x300') for those familiar with it.

----------


## mrrkyl

I don't normally post maps that I plan to use in my games until they have been explored, but I wanted to give an example of a work in progress with notes that I hide in the finished versions. I intend to expand the map to the west of the large cavern with a dungeon complex but haven't decided on its size or number of levels.

----------


## mrrkyl

This is how the map looks after some minor PSP modifications (printer friendly & screen saver versions):

----------


## Ascension

Good stuff, I like your colors and your caverns seem quite natural and not man-made.

----------


## mrrkyl

Glad to hear someone else likes my caverns; I used to be horrible at creating realistic caverns when I mapped with pen and paper despite the fact that I can draw fairly well. 

Here is a map I wasn't going to share because I wasn't satisfied by the way it turned out, but since it is the second level of Map #3 (post #7) I decided to show it. The first map is the entire layout and the second is a closeup view of areas 33 & 34 with a partial symbol key.

Map #4 Notes: 
The spiral stairs in area 13 (on map #3) goes down to area 1 on this map. Also, the light green pentagram in area 13 (Map #3) is a teleporter to area 45.The areas are color coded by depth and the semi-transparent sections (33-34) are beneath the "normal" colored areas.56d is a gate that transports entrants to 57.23 a-d are luminescent "windows" similar in opacity to stained glass - these serve to illuminate areas 22 & 24.

----------


## mrrkyl

The following map I started at the beginning of the month and recently finished after starting a few other mapping projects.  

Notes:
The ladder at 22b leads up to the diagonal passage.Area 28 is 30' lower than the connecting areas and is filled with water and an assortment of flesh-eating critters. There is a rusting ladder at the east door.A lower level can be accessed via the spiral stairs in area 33 or through the narrow door about half-way down the pit shaft in area 26.

----------


## mrrkyl

Latest map with and without labels:


(I have not posted Dungeon #9 because it is much larger and is not finished, yet.)

----------


## delgondahntelius

I am really liking this map style .... Very cohesive colors that mesh well together.... Keep it up  :Very Happy:

----------


## rdanhenry

> Latest map with and without labels:
> 
> 
> (I have not posted Dungeon #9 because it is much larger and is not finished, yet.)


You also seem to have skipped #8.

----------


## mrrkyl

> You also seem to have skipped #8.


Oh, oh! Someone's paying attention! Actually, I didn't skip #8; it is the large (unfinished) cavern map in post #12 & 13. I did add the dungeon extension to the left of the large cavern as planned but I haven't decided if I like it yet.

----------


## Steel General

You should compile this into a single 'book' once you have finished (similar to what Turgenev does).

----------


## mrrkyl

> You should compile this into a single 'book' once you have finished (similar to what Turgenev does).



I will consider doing that once I'm "finished".  :Wink:  Do you think it would be better with or without design notes (a partial list of dungeon stocking ideas)?

Meanwhile, here is Dungeon #9:

Notes: 
Area 2: Spiral stairs lead down to area 3 after 80' and area 8 after 100'.Area 8i is a 10'x10' elevator room with a secret door to area 27.Area 28a: the molten lake is 30' to 370' deep.Area 32: the spiral stairs lead to a lower level.Area 40: the passage into this area is a wind tunnel blowing in the direction the arrow points.Area 48: crushing walls trapArea 49: spiked wall trap in doorwayAreas 64-74 have been darkened and are connected to the complex by the secret passage (gray dotted lines) from area 53.

A = teleport trap
B = random encounter
C = closed pit
D, E = planned encounter

----------


## Steel General

The 'design notes' certainly can't hurt. DM's are free to ignore them anyway.

----------


## mrrkyl

Completed versions of Dungeon #8 (since I intend to use this map in an upcoming game I will not post additional design notes):

----------


## smyrin

Nice work on all those maps.  Do you print them to scale for miniatures or are they purely for keeping your own room description/notes and such?

----------


## mrrkyl

> Nice work on all those maps.  Do you print them to scale for miniatures or are they purely for keeping your own room description/notes and such?


Thank you. My games are all played online so rather than using miniatures I use simple markers, like "pins", on a whiteboard/virtual tabletop with copy-pasted sections of maps.

----------


## mrrkyl

Dungeon #11:

This is the lower level of Dungeon #8 from the spiral stairs in area C7.

----------


## mrrkyl

Key for Dungeon 11:

----------


## mrrkyl

I made this map for my current campaign and decided to share it sans design notes. The entrance of this old temple is at the base of a 1,400' high cliff. 

Maps (2 versions each of Level 1 & Level 2):

----------


## mrrkyl

Hi All,
I haven't made anything new to share as I've been getting ready for Civ V by playing its predecessor.  :Wink:  I prepared a PDF of the enlarged maps that I did for the OPDC with the full write up and stat blocks. I'll include the thumbnails of the dungeon and cavern maps as well as a link for the PDF. Enjoy!

----------


## Ascension

I saw Civ V and was like what?!  I gotta have that but it will ruin my Fall from Heaven fun.  Glad ya posted the maps too  :Wink:

----------


## mrrkyl

Sorry, I didn't mean to mislead you! Civ V isn't out yet, ETA this fall.

----------


## Ascension

Understood, I meant I have to start saving my pennies and clearing my calendar.   :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

I haven't even got around to playing version IV and V is on the way...Yikes!

----------


## mrrkyl

Here is a map I made for Fantasy Map Maker's contest. I've included the text that went with my entry. Enjoy!

*Dungeon Stronghold of a Planar Lord*

Software used: CC2 (floor plan), PSP8 (editing), PS7 (post work), Map Tools v1.3.b63 (dungeon dressing) 
Background patterns were made from textures supplied by freaky665.deviantart.com

*Design Notes*  After drawing a map, I usually jot down area descriptions on a notepad before adding inhabitants and their stat blocks. What follows are my initial (incomplete) thoughts which tend to change as I develop the theme and goals for the adventure. 

*Miscellany* 
	Unless noted, floor to ceiling height throughout the dungeon is 10'. 
	Lower elevations are slightly lighter in color than the main level (hardly discernible in this sample size and resolution). 
	There are two, false, trapped doors in the dungeon. Each will strip all possessions from the first person that tries to open, inspect (physical contact), or attack it and _teleport_ the nude victim to 12a, b, c, or d. The victim's possessions are transported to the treasury (35). The teleportation works once for each door. The doors are locked and trapped with poison needles. 

*Key*
*1. The Descent into Darkness* - The stronghold entrance can be situated on a cliff-face (for limited, aerial access) or near the base of a mountain. 
*2. Cavernous Chamber* - (30' high, floor to ceiling) Surrounding this area are catwalks. Those on the upper side (north of stairs) are 20' high and those on the lower side (south of stairs) are 15' high. Both have arrow slits. This is an ideal ambush site.  
*3. Old Warrens* - This was part of the lair of the area's original inhabitants, before the stronghold was completed. The exit is 25' above the stronghold's entrance. 
*4. Reception Hall*  this is another perfect place for an ambush.
*4a. Platform of the Planar Lord* - (15' high) from this elevated vantage, the Planar Lord (or his minions) greets visitors.
*4b. Defenders' Walk* - overlooks areas 2 and 4 (15' high).
*5. Trap*
*6. Acolytes' Cells* (Guest rooms or crypts?)
*7. Kitchen/Mess
8. Privy
9. Armory
10. Study* (15' ceiling)
*10a. Secret Summoning Chamber
11. Chapel*
*a-c. Ceremonial Braziers* - with the designated type of incense and the proper chants various properties may be invoked (curing, communication, clairvoyance). The hole descends 80' to area 12.
*12. Silent Prison* - (15' ceiling at center; 80' to upper level) A pair of beasts (trained pets) occupy the center of this room, deterring escape attempts by the hapless occupants of the cells.
*a-d. Cells* - Each of these 10'x10'x10'cells is affected by a permanent silence spell.
*13. Stone Guardian* (or golem, gargoyle...)
*14. Private Study
15. Master's Quarters* - A rotating corner (secret door) pivots 180 degrees to open (as shown) or seal the passage (4b) from 4a to 13.
*16-19. Galleries* - various art objects collected during the Planar Lord's travels are displayed here. At least one of "statues" is a petrified former adversary. 
*16a-b.* Expertly cut stones can be pulled out to reveal wedge shaped "windows" (similar to arrow slots) that look down into a temple (25). Treat the openings as concealed doors for detection purposes.
*20. Summoning Chamber* (or Teleporter)
*21. Library
22. Trap
23. Darkened Hall* - affected by continual darkness; additionally, trespassers not of the appropriate alignment are struck blind.
*24. Sanctuary* (of the High Priest)
*25. Minor Temple* (25' high ceiling)
The trap door is triggered by tampering with the altar. 
*26. Storage
27. Main Temple* (20' high ceiling)
*a.* - storage for priestly vestments and objects
*b.* - deific depiction sculpted in gold
*c.* - secret panel
28. 
*29. Archway* - leads to a Planar Gate
*30. Priest's Quarters
31. Charged Hall* - (20' high ceiling) a wall of lightning (3 second duration) forms when a creature or object passes between the anchor points shown below. The intensity of subsequent charges within a 10 minute period is doubled so that the first bolt causes 1d6 of electrical damage, the second 2d6, the third 4d6, the next 8d6, and so on. 
*32. Slippery Slide* into a 60' deep, moldy (insert a nasty mold, slime or ooze here) pit.
*33. Crescent Corridor* - 10' from the bottom of the 30' deep pit is a secret passage into area 23.
34. 
*35. Treasury* - magically warded to prevent scrying. 
*36. The Molten Passage* - (25' to 35' deep) is bordered with ledges 15' above the floor of area 31. Originally I pictured the nooks being occupied by nesting, exotic and feral winged beasts. When I was dressing the map in Map Tools I decided to fill the nooks with strange (enchanted?) lights. If I get around to writing up this adventure I'll probably come up with something else. Possible encounters include a fire elemental, lava trolls, and winged beasties.
*37. Searing Slide* - The floor of the adjacent niche springs open when sufficient weight is applied to it, dumping occupants onto the slide.
*38. Chasm* - this molten chasm is 35' to 70' deep.
*39. Chamber of Thrones* - (25' ceiling) a pair of ornate thrones face a fanciful arch. 
a. - an elaborate arch frames a seemingly ordinary wall. 
40. 
*41. Guardian
42. Frozen Pool* (40' deep)

----------


## Ascension

Very nice, I like it very much.

----------


## mrrkyl

Thanks! The colors are more appealing the the ones I used for my earlier maps. I might do a few more maps in that style.

----------


## Ascension

Yeah, please do.  The colors make it very easy on my eyes and there's just something about a nice color scheme.

----------


## mrrkyl

Here are a couple more using the same color scheme. The second level has a slightly different background pattern. I wanted to make a smaller set of maps for a short adventure but my floor plans have a tendency to grow.... Sorry about the quality; the images have been reduced.

----------


## mrrkyl

Revised Dungeon Stronghold map:

----------


## mrrkyl

Hi All,
I have not done much mapping since my last visit but I do have a few maps to share. I made these for a free commission in 2010 for someone who asked me not to share them but as far as I know he never used them so perhaps someone here might find a use for them. The ideas I had for this dungeon were inspired by cenotes found throughout Central America. As usual, I used CC2 for the basic layout and PS7 for everything else.

Dungeon Level 1


Dungeon Level 2


Dungeon Level 3

----------


## arsheesh

These look really great mrrkyl!  In fact, I'm currently planning a hex-crawl campaign and I think I can make use of these.  So thanks for sharing, and enjoy some rep+!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## thebax2k

Very nice maps myrrkyl.  I hope you get back to mapping one day.  I always looked forward to seeing one of your dungeon creations.

----------


## mrrkyl

Thanks for the comments and rep. None of the programs I used for mapping are compatible with Win7 so I doubt I will be creating new maps any time soon.

----------


## Bogie

Great maps, shame they never used them.  Try using The Gimp.  It is a free download and it is modeled after Photoshop so you should learn how to use it quickly.

----------


## The Cartographist

I would also recommend The Gimp.  It's a really nice FREE bit of software that is almost as powerful as Photoshop.  Highly recommended.

----------


## Juan Severino

Do you have a tutorial on this subject? Thanks.

That is excellent.

----------


## Chick

Hi Juan, I see you are new, welcome to the Guild!

There is an entire section of this forum with Tutorials on all kinds of subjects.  I'm sure a search there will find you plenty to read.  Most of the tutorials for Photoshop will also work with minor mods in GIMP.   I'll look forward to seeing some of your work  :Smile:

----------


## Nick Ferreira

Nice job. I too have been working on a D&D crawl with a buddy of mine.

----------


## Easydamus

Nice.  I see there's a summoning room.

----------

